Ask HN: Why so many JavaScript frameworks? - jiten_bansal
======
brudgers
Because organizations with specific needs and significant resources often
benefit from writing their own framework to exactly fit their use case.
Consider Facebook, to a first approximation, there is only one framework.
Google is in a similar position, though there may be more than one framework,
there are not many frameworks.

For organizations without significant resources, JavaScript frameworks can be
a bit like wearing someone else's underwear. Technically it works, but you're
probably looking for a better alternative.

------
kaizoku111
Nothing wrong with having many choices but to answer the question I think it's
because of the sheer of popularity it has. I mean it is the language of the
web after all.

------
zunzun
If you know _how_ to program but not _what_ to program, creating a framework
is just about all you can do.

~~~
pkstn
I bet majority of frameworks are built for a certain project/need. At least
mine are (RE:DOM for example,
[https://www.redom.js.org](https://www.redom.js.org)).

